# A Korean War Ranger's story!



## Trip_Wire (Dec 3, 2008)

A Korean War Ranger's story. This personal history is funny in places and grim in other places. IMO, he does a great job covering the training and later the Ranger's in action in the Korean War.

Ranger Lew Villa was a member of the 1st Ranger Infantry Company, which was assigned to the 2nd ID during their time. He survived the war and is still active in RICA and 1st Company affairs.

It covers one of the first long range raids behind enemy lines in Korea. 'MISSION TO CHANG-MAL.' (1950's.)

http://www.ricarangers.org/docs/BioVillaLew.htm


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Trip, bookmarked to read up!


----------

